# Dehydrating Eggs



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I know some of you have dried eggs. My understanding is, they can only be used as scrambled eggs or in cooking/baking. How did you dry them? Temp/how long. How long will they keep; if properly sealed. I was going to try someone's tip; of cutting hole in lid, putting elec tape on top of hole. Was there any problem; with running off Teflon?


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

we dried several dozen of our eggs I will never do it again I recommend buying freeze dried from a reputable dealer it takes too long and makes too much of a mess to do it myself


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I have dehydrated eggs a few times. Just make scrambled eggs, no milk, and cook with no oil.
Then put in the dehydrator. I don't remember how long, I just checked them after a couple of hours, then every half hour or so till you have a lot of small yellow rocks. If I remember correctly, I thinning I had my nesco set at 135*.
Once they were completely dried, I ran them through the blender till nothing remained but a powder.
I stored the powder in a quart jar in the freezer. It takes 1 tablespoon powder to just over 2 tablespoons of water to equal an egg.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

I experimented making dehydrated eggs but used the generic form of Eggbeaters. I used these since they were already pasteurized. I just poured the mixture onto my Nesco round fruit roll up trays. Be careful not pour to the rim since when it heats up it will spill over! Leave about an inch of free space on the trays. I used 140 temp ( since eggs were already pasturized). Then you have to stir it on occasion since it will dry from the outside. Once it was fully dry and crispy I just blended it into a powder. To rehydrate take about a heaping tablespoon and add a tiny bit of water until it forms a paste then slowly add more water until it is recontituted , I then let it sit for a few minutes before using. Don't add a lot of water at first or you will get clumps that will not reconstitute. I might try scrambling them first next time since the liquid took a while to dry. They came out tasting like Eggbeaters  After being on the shelf for a few months I noticed a slight ammonia smell ( maybe because I didn't use an oxygen absorber). I still ate them and did not get sick LOL. From 2 cartons of Eggbeaters I had about 1/2 pint of dry powder.


----------

